# Syntronik 2 group buy



## outland (May 22, 2022)

I haven't seen a post about this and I'm hoping it's okay to post this here (needless to say, I beg the forgiveness of the moderators and readers if this is not the case), but I thought that someone might be interested in this. It looks like a great deal if one is interested: 
Syntronik 2 Group Buy​Purchase and register any Syntronik 2 Synth and get up to 32 more FREE!​





IK Multimedia. Musicians First


IK Multimedia. Musicians First




www.ikmultimedia.com





The group buy is currently up to buy one, get 24 free. The sale runs until 5-31-22, I believe. 

FWIW.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 22, 2022)

Here’s an 8 page thread. Basically the first hit when you search “Syntronik”






Syntronik 2 Synths Group Buy


Purchase and register any Syntronik 2 Synth and get up to 32 more FREE! We're celebrating the release of Syntronik 2 with the first-ever promotion of its kind, focusing on one virtual instrument collection and all of its individual instruments. The Syntronik 2 Group Buy gives you an incredible...




vi-control.net


----------



## outland (May 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Here’s an 8 page thread. Basically the first hit when you search “Syntronik”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the note. Obviously, I didn't do a search. My bad.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 22, 2022)

Np!


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 23, 2022)

APD has Syntronik 2 @ $75. with Code. Recall earlier discussion re. pros/cons, yet pondering worth, at this cost. 🤷🏻‍♂️ Do not recall how low it got during recent, large IK M Promo.


----------

